# 1st Try - Minnow Baits



## triton175 (Feb 21, 2006)

This is my first try at minnow baits. Hopefully the picture uploading will work, I'm not very good at that.


----------



## triton175 (Feb 21, 2006)

On my last try I only got thumbnail sized photos. I'll try to make these full size.


----------



## triton175 (Feb 21, 2006)

Well I got the pictures bigger last time. Lets see if I can get it right this time.



















Sorry about the bad sizing. Hopefully as my lure building gets better, so will my picture posting.

Brian


----------



## Swede (Jan 17, 2008)

Minnows look good Triton bet the bigger Madams will take a closer look at them as they pass by .Good luck on your new addiction

Roger


----------



## TIGGER (Jan 17, 2006)

Those look great! They will get teeth marks for sure!


----------



## vc1111 (Apr 13, 2004)

Way to go! When you go to try those out, make sure you have net with you because they'll catch fish for sure.


----------



## triton175 (Feb 21, 2006)

Thanks for the kind words guys. VC & Tigger - you guys have been a tremendous help and are both truely an inspiration to me. I hope that some day I can be making baits that look, and work, half as well as yours do.

Brian


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

Hope this helps:


----------



## triton175 (Feb 21, 2006)

Thanks Dale


----------



## eyesman_01 (Jan 4, 2007)

First try? No way!!! Awesome job. I agree, those look to be catching a lot of fish this year. Won't be long now.


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

Very nice. Those look great.


----------



## walleyevision (Aug 4, 2005)

I like em, I would definately throw them at a toothy critter or two!


----------

